# The women having a girlfriend?



## Thegandees (Jan 4, 2012)

Has any couple had a girlfriend? If so how did it go? And was it just the female with her or did you share your husband?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never done this & never would


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

If my wife wold come to me and say she has a desire to try being with a girl. First i would be, WTF? where did that come from? The second would be fine, I will indulge your wish and desire. As long as I get to be there in the room with you. No playing with out me being there. 

Second would have to be someone we both agreed too. 

I couldn't see that happening as she gets turned off by the thought of being with another woman. She is as straight as they come. Not even a curiosity about it. I can relate I have no curiosity about being with another man either.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

we have used that fantasy during sex play but never in real life.
dont think i would ever have been able to really share her with another person. i wouldnt do it.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

_2nd time_ I love your answer same here :iagree: i completely do


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Never done it, never will. For many reasons but 2 main ones are 1. I'm not into women 2. I'm not into sharing my husband and he isn't into sharing me.

I can't even begin to count the number of threads I have read that start with "HELP! Had a 3 some now my marriage is in trouble..."


----------



## SoCalHubby (Jan 7, 2012)

My wife is bi and I would consider letting her have an occasional fling if she felt a strong desire to act on her girl on girl urges, but she doesn't want to do this, so it's just theoretical. And by the way I would not insist on watching or having a 3some. I'd let her have privacy, but I would want to hear all the details. Again, this is all in theory since my wife is not inclined to open up our marriage, which is probably a smart choice..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I would never bring a 3rd person in the the bedroom, doesn't matter if it a another woman or a man.... My husband and I have enough problems already...

Bringing another person in to your marriage is a very, very bad idea...


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

My wife has a little bi-curiosity, but not enough to do anything about it.
We have discussed it, and I, personally, find the idea of her being with another woman completely non-threatening, and if she would enjoy it, I wouldn't mind - provided it was entirely shared with me (that is no secrets). I would have a problem if it was something I didn't know about.
I suspect that were anything like it ever to happen, it would probably happen without me there, because if I was there, I'd want to be involved, and that could get messy.

Another one of those 'best left as fantasy' things, I think.

Rags


----------



## SoCalHubby (Jan 7, 2012)

My wife is inching closer toward wanting this, but I have veto power. I'm inclined to let her have a GF. I don't need to watch or participate. For us this would be new territory and it's a little scary, but also exciting. I know the risks, but my wife is quite bi, and I'm inclined to let her experience intimacy with another woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure why a man would think that his wife having a girlfriend would be better than her having a boyfriend. It still seems to be some kind of sanctioned infidelity.

And if you are looking at it like it would only be a physical thing between two women and there would never be any emotional intimacy involved (that would squeeze you out of the picture), then I think you are fooling yourself indeed and don't know women very well.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

We talk about it as fantasy during sex but it would never happen in real life. I have no problem indulging him in sexy talk because I know it turns him on, but I have zero desire for a female's body.

But most of all...No way is a third person coming into my marriage.


----------



## SoCalHubby (Jan 7, 2012)

The thought of my wife w another woman does not feel threatening -- I believe many if not most guys would understand this. Men feel threatened by the idea of their wives w another guy, but a woman does not present the same sort of "competition". I agree w the above post that my wife's involvement (if we go ahead w this) would most certainly include emotional attachment. Frankly, this is the part that concerns me the most, as this could affect our marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It would explain a lot.


----------



## SoCalHubby (Jan 7, 2012)

Explain what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

